# Denon 3312



## N8dizzle (Apr 18, 2012)

I am new at this but trying to bet caught up. My first question is in the settings. I have a denon 3312 and Polk audio speakers and I think I'm not getting all I could out of my system. Also how do I know if my 2channel settings are being used. Does selecting music then stereo do it


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

First, welcome to the forum! You may be selecting a DSP music mode. If you want to listen to 2-channel in stereo (NOT using other modes/speakers) I would look for a "Direct" button on the AVR or remote; that should bypass things like any surround modes as well as tone controls for the purist audio signal. 

You may also have an auto surround mode selected. Auto surround engages a preset surround mode for whatever signal the AVR receives. It would be in the set-up menu, and you can program the AVR to select _stereo_ anytime it "sees" a stereo signal. This _may_ cause regular Pro Logic material (recorded as a stereo matrix) to be reproduced in stereo, but you can always select stereo, Pro Logic II, Neo 6 etc. by changing modes with the remote.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Certainly welcome to Home Theater Shack  

Did you give your owners manual a complete reading? This act is recommended for all owners, new at this and seasoned veterans alike. Id certainly start there, figure out what the settings _ are _and then do some experimenting to see what settings sound best to you. Your owners manual can be downloaded for free here.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

TypeA said:


> Certainly welcome to Home Theater Shack
> 
> Did you give your owners manual a complete reading? This act is recommended for all owners, new at this and seasoned veterans alike. Id certainly start there, figure out what the settings _ are _and then do some experimenting to see what settings sound best to you. Your owners manual can be downloaded for free here.


+1 :T :reading:


----------

